# Bring Coral from US back to Canada?



## masonvo410 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi all members, I will go US this Saturday to visiting a friend who has fish store. I'm planning to bring back some corals. What will i expect at the border? If you have any experience about it, please let me know. Appreciated it.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Do your research before hand. If you hit customs unprepared, you could lose the entire order and have it confiscated. The info is on Canada Justice website
Here is the short form:
Nothing listed on CITIES as endangered or illegal for import, so no seahorses, etc
No live rock on a coral. 
Check CITIES for endangered and illegal corals, they aren’t allowed either

What is allowed:
Livestock for personal fish tanks (it is very important to make this clear you are not a business)
Sponges, sea fans and gorgs for the most part
Soft corals, meaning zoas and mushrooms are fine, not on live rock
Most fish

But, declare everything and have the Latin names of all imports on the invoice.
Pay the tax. There is no duty, just HST

Do your own research and make sure you know the rules.


----------



## masonvo410 (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks, Crayon. Hbt wall hammer? Actually, im looking this yellow hammer. Thinking to bring it from US to get good deal. If you know any one have it in Canada, please let me know thanks.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You are better off working with a shop to find one for you. Prices in Canada are generally cheaper.
I found a gorgeous highlighter green wall hammer at NAFB a few weeks ago. Unfortunately it had brown jelly and it didn’t make it

Check around. Seriously prices are better in Canada. It’s just choice that lacks sometimes.


----------



## masonvo410 (Mar 17, 2017)

Ok, i will, thanks. Also, im planning to set up some frag tanks, do you know where i can find suppliers who have decent collection of zoas, and good deals on bulk orders.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Trade, swap, shop. 

Big Show had an amazing collection of zoas at the Niagara coral show last weekend. They brought in some really nice high end zoas from Zoanthid.com from the US.

A friend asked me to shop for him at the coral show and get some interesting zoas. I’m not really into zoas, but I spent 200.00 for him and bought 6 different frags with multiple polyps that were crazy bright. Incinerators, Hawaiian Ding Dangs, Obsidian don’t remember the others.....

For me, I got some crazy mushrooms for less than what the USD prices would have been. Very satisfied shopper!

Having said that, I did find a red Xenia on line in the US that I’m probably going to order......

Seriously though, get to know the stores in the area. There are some amazing corals in our local shops.


----------



## masonvo410 (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks, i will check the place out.
Would love to see the red xenia one day.
Have you checked the place calls "reef wholesale" in Mississauga?


----------

